# Haloumi



## Dishwater.Hands (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi everyone 

My husband was fortunate enough to go to Cyprus once and he had this amazing cheese called Haloumi. When he got home, he found it at the local supermarket and had me try it. It's a very unique cheese- I'm sure if you have tried it, you'd agree too! 

Anyways, we get it once and a while at the local farmer's market now. And we're getting a bit tired of just pan searing it and eating it for a snack. We've tried marinating it in freshly squeezed lemon juice to chase the salty taste out of it and that works wonders. So I want to make something with it, perhaps put it in a meat (maybe chicken). Does anyone have any ideas as to what to do with Haloumi?


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 8, 2011)

I crumb it with bread crumbs or panko then fry till golden. Serve it with cranberry jelly and crisp green salad of rocket, pea shoots and watercress with toasted baguette slices.

You can also slice some spicy sausages and grilled peppers and a few slices of haloumi. Spread out on a baking sheets and drizzle with olive oil and grill in a hot oven. Serve this with crusty bread and salad.
I love haloumi!


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 8, 2011)

You can also make mini halloumi pies as a finger food and serve with salsa or other dipping sauces. Just bake in puff pastry till golden.
You can add slices to potato bake etc.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 8, 2011)

Grill it and serve drizzled with olive oil and lemon or a white bean puree.

Sautee it and flambe with ouzo.  Serve with crusty bread and olives.


----------



## Saphellae (Aug 8, 2011)

We make saganaki with it.  We sometimes use  kefalograviera or kasseri.  My favorite is kefalograviera.

I dip it in egg then flour it lightly, then pan fry in olive oil.  Once it's nice and crispy I pour ouzo on it and light it on fire, then put it out with lemon.  OPA !!!!!


----------

